# Respect the paint.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.dailybulletin.com/news/ci_17052758


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. No kidding.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow that sux. i just moved to pasadena and am starting to get freaked out. this is the second, or third serious accident since the fall.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Over on the STR message board they are talking about the accident and according to some witnesses he lost control on some gravel and went down. He ended sliding into the oncoming traffic where he was hit by the cruiser.


----------



## Zitter (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm from Pasadena. Whenever I ride Chantry Flats or Angeles Crest, I always follow the road rules because some of those corner are very unpredictable. It's always best to play it safe.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Zitter said:


> I'm from Pasadena. Whenever I ride Chantry Flats or Angeles Crest, I always follow the road rules because some of those corner are very unpredictable. It's always best to play it safe.


Endo and I had a knee-dragging moto rider cross the yellow line on us as we were descending the same GMR as the accident. He was headed up and leaned into the turn right for us. 

All 3 of us sat upright very quickly and just missed what would have been a very f'd up situation.


----------

